# PRSI Rebate for Maternity Benefit



## helsbells (21 Oct 2008)

Can anybody help with PRSI calculations pls?

I think I am due a PRSI rebate on income received in 2007.  Income relates to an amount of €7280 for Maternity Benefit I received for 26 weeks @ €280 per week. 

The reason I am due a refund is because the MB was paid direct to my employer who in turn paid it to me, taxed it and paid PRSI.  I also think my employer is due a refund on their portion of the PRSI. 

Thing is, I have no idea how the PRSI calculation works. EG) does anybody know how much PRSI is due back to me and my employer.

I am in band A1.  

Maternity Benefit is a gross benefit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tommie (29 Oct 2008)

Yes you are definetely due a refund back for both PAYE & PRSI. Maternity benefit is not taxable , therefore you need to contact the tax office with your details & you will receive your refund.


----------



## Nige (30 Oct 2008)

Not sure how much of a PRSI refund  you will be due but if you complete and submit this form http://www.welfare.ie/forms/prsiref1.pdf you will get your refund.

A refund of PAYE will only apply if your employer subjected the €280 of maternity benefit to income tax too.


----------



## Ritubada (19 May 2009)

I got my paye refund from my maternity benefit amounting to 2600 euros last month....i already passed the PRSI refund form together with my P60 to the social welfare until now they haven't responded yet, i'm not sure if i'm gonna get my prsi refund as i've heard that the social welfare has no more funds...what do you think guys?

I got the same amount of maternity benefit as you helsbells (280 eu /week) so you'll probably get the same amount i did...but mind you my friend had also the same amount of mb but she got 2,800 euros refund.

You'd better go to the revenue quick then download the prsi refund form and send it with your p60 for the covered year to the social welfare.


----------



## allthedoyles (20 May 2009)

Maternity Benefit is a tax free payment , and should not be subject to pAYE and PRSI regardless of the employer keeping the MB and paying employee full amount .

This is what it says on welfare.ie :

Maternity Benefit is not regarded as income for the purposes of the Income Tax Acts and should be disregarded for *all* tax purposes.

*Employers who pay wages, salary, etc., to employees while out on maternity leave and recover the Maternity Benefit from the employees *In such circumstances, *only the difference* between the wages, salary, etc. paid and the Maternity Benefit recovered is subject to tax and PRSI in the pay period.
I reckon you will have difficulty in receiving the refund of PRSI , (not for your reason above , where you say there are no funds left ) but because of the method in which it was deducted in the first place .

I suggest you get certificate of maternity benefit paid from the Welfare office in Letterkenny , and also ensure the form mentioned above is filled in properly by your employer .


----------



## Ritubada (20 May 2009)

i did that already...my employer filled in all the details of the prsi refund form, stamped it , i put in my p60 for 2007 and 2008 and i posted it to the address they provided...


----------



## fluffy47 (20 Dec 2009)

I need to get a PAYE Maternity claim submitted by the end of December. My Maternity leave in question began in October 2005 and ended in 2006. Do I need to submit P60s for both years with my claim?

Thanks


----------

